# Crane Creek show



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought I'd see how many of you fella's are headed to the Waterfowler's show at crane creek next weekend.

I'll be there, not sure what day yet though.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to try to make it out. We'll see though. Hopefully I can make it out dove hunting though. Hopefully I can put a name with some faces if I make it there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i might make the run up there.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I may be there as well.
Hawg fest weekend you know.
Run over to both of them on Saturday afternoon.
See you at the grounds Freyed.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll likely be there Saturday morning...twin 3 yr. olds in tow. Won't hang long, as our neighbors are getting married....

Gotta ask someone to tape the game for me...DOH!!!!!!!


----------

